# È aperto il ristorante?/Va bene il vestito?



## erlango

Bonjour,

Voici quelques phrases qui me posent un problème, en italien:

*È aperto* il ristorante?
*Va bene* il vestito?
*È nero* il cavallo?

Je comprends bien leur sens, mais je voudrais savoir à quel point leur syntaxe est figée ou pas, en d'autres termes: (1) est-il correct d'écrire ces phrases de la façon suivante et, (2) si oui, le sens s'en trouve-t-il modifié un peu (par exemple en mettant l'accent sur un élément différent de la phrase, etc.)?

Il ristorante *è aperto*?
Il vestito *va bene*?
Il cavallo *è nero*?

En tant que locuteur natif du français, j'ai une forte tendance à construire mes phrases de la seconde manière, plus proche de la syntaxe de ma langue maternelle.

Merci.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Erlango,
Il n'y a pas de différence de sens entre les deux manières de rédiger ces questions, car en italien, oralement, c'est le ton ascendant de la phrase qui lui donne le sens interrogatif, non l'ordre des mots. "Il ristorante è aperto?" est tout à fait normale comme phrase interrogative, c'est même la plus fréquente.


----------



## Elmoro

Tout à fait. J'ajoute, si je peux, que "è nero il cavallo?" sonne même un brin ridicule... Donc, Erlango, tu pex bien construire tes interrogatives à ton goût
Ciao


----------



## erlango

Merci de vos réponses. 

Se peut-il que "è nero il cavallo?" sonne ridicule parce que cette phrase serait équivalente, par le sens et la syntaxe, à "Il est noir, le cheval?", c'est-à-dire qu'elle place l'accent sur le mot "noir" sans raison apparente? En français, cette phrase ne s'emploierait, il me semble, que pour confirmer une impression, un doute, un soupçon, alors que cette impression peut ne pas être aussi marquée avec "Le cheval est noir?", plus neutre.

Ma méthode d'appretissage donne par ailleurs une série de phrases du type:

*Va bene* l'abito?
*Vanno bene* gli occhiali?
*Va bene* il cappello?

On ne propose jamais l'ordre inverse (L'abito *va bene*?) qui, si je comprends bien, serait le plus naturel dans ce cas-là aussi, n'est-ce pas?

Merci.


----------



## matoupaschat

Quelle est cette méthode, et de quand date-t-elle ?


----------



## erlango

Bonjour matoupaschat,

La méthode dont je parle est Rosetta Stone V3 (qui doit dater de deux à cinq ans). Vous m'avez déjà indiqué ne pas avoir particulièrement d'affection pour elle (c'est en tout cas ce que j'ai compris), ce que je respecte.

Cela dit, il n'en reste pas moins qu'à tort ou à raison, elle a suscité cette question sur "*Va bene* l'abito?", etc. Dans ma méthode, on ne propose jamais l'ordre inverse pour les phrases comme "*Va bene* l'abito?", pourtant nombreuses, et qui, si je comprends bien, serait le plus naturel dans ce cas-là également, n'est-ce pas?

J'ai donc bien hâte de lire votre réponse à ce sujet.

Au plaisir de vous lire!


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Erlango,
J'ai préféré effacer mon post précédent car je n'aurais pas dû l'écrire. Veuillez s'il vous plaît m'excuser si vous l'avez lu .
Vous avez raison, je n'aime guère le genre de méthode Rosetta Stone, mais elle peut être utile, je n'en disconviens pas.
Le principal pour vous est, je pense comme le disait Elmoro, de savoir que vous pouvez construire vos interrogations selon les deux modèles envisagés (Va bene l'abito? <=> L'abito va bene?) et qu'il n'y a pas de différence de signification. Je crois cependant que ne pas proposer la forme "L'abito va bene?" est un manque grave de la part d'une méthode qui se veut sérieuse, mais du moment qu'on le sait, cela ne porte pas trop à conséquence. Le principal - et excusez-moi si je me répète - est de savoir qu'en italien l'interrogation est marquée oralement par le ton ascendant de la phrase et à l'écrit par le point d'interrogation à la fin ; l'ordre des mots est moins important qu'en français.
Cordialement
Matoupaschat


----------



## Ganamant

Elmoro said:


> Tout à fait. J'ajoute, si je peux, que "è nero il cavallo?" sonne même un brin ridicule...



Ridicule ? Pas tout à fait, mais elle a un usage particulier. Supposons qu'on m'ait apporté un cheval dont j'ignore encore la couleur et que je veuille m'assurer qu'il est bien noir, comme je l'avais demandé. Le vais dire justement : _È *nero* il cavallo?_ en mettant bien l'accent sur _nero_ car c'est ce qui m'intéresse. C'est comme si je disais en français : 

_Il est noir le cheval, n'est-ce pas ?_


----------



## Elmoro

Ben, évidemment on parlait des événements qui peuvent concrètement se passer dans la vie de tout un chacun de nos jours, le choix de cheval étant un peu dépassé.


----------



## Nino83

matoupaschat said:


> en italien l'interrogation est marquée oralement par le ton ascendant de la phrase et à l'écrit par le point d'interrogation à la fin ; l'ordre des mots est moins important qu'en français.





Je suis d'accord et, je ne pense pas que "è nero il cavallo?" soit ridicule.
Une chose importante est qu'en italien l'ordre des mots est plus livre aussi dans certaines frases affirmatives:

"Giovanni è arrivato", "È arrivato Giovanni" vs. "Jean est arrivé" (verbi intransitivi inaccusativi)
"Giovanni ha lavorato molto", "Ha lavorato molto Giovanni" vs. "Jean a travaillé beaucoup" (verbi intransitivi inergativi)


----------

